# MB Quart PSD-216



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

*MB Quart PSD-216 NEW IN BOX! MADE IN GERMANY!*

I have been hording these. It's time for them to go.

I ended-up with PCE-216, and PCE-164 for rear fill mid-bass. I wanted the PSD for front stage, but decided it may be better to voice-match the PCE-164 to the PCE-216. The PCE drivers utilize a phase plug, and the PSD do not.

PSD-216 are original Quart Mobile products. Second only to QSD-216.

Another very rare opportunity.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

*hording*

hoarding!

What an idiot.:blush:

Today is the day!oke:


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Shocked!:shocked:

I was very hesitant to part with my set of PSD-216. Had one offer $250 on ebay, but I turned it down. $250 in my pocket would've been okay. Oh well, save them for a future build.epper:


----------



## Nicks84 (Jun 30, 2010)

Didn't realize the PSD's went for this much. Hmmm, I got some QSD's. Tempting to part with them


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I sold my PSD-216 set in mint shape for 125. Took days to sell it at that price. 250??? I would have gift wrapped them for that.


----------



## Nicks84 (Jun 30, 2010)

^ ^ That's pretty much what I was thinking


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I sold my PSD-216 set in mint shape for 125. Took days to sell it at that price. 250??? I would have gift wrapped them for that.


I wouldn't buy used speakers. Mine were NIB.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicks84 said:


> ^ ^ That's pretty much what I was thinking


You could've either bid, or not bid. I could give a damn what you were thinking.:laugh:


----------



## Nicks84 (Jun 30, 2010)

zumbo said:


> You could've either bid, or not bid. I could give a damn what you were thinking.:laugh:


 Well sure. I don't think my comment was meant to address your interest level in any way, as much as I was just expressing my surprise that they sold for that much. If anything, I'm glad. I support the fact that someone got good money for their equipment, that's all. 

PS: Also, thanks for informing me on my options, the whole concept is extremely confusing


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicks84 said:


> Well sure. I don't think my comment was meant to address your interest level in any way, as much as I was just expressing my surprise that they sold for that much. If anything, I'm glad. I support the fact that someone got good money for their equipment, that's all.
> 
> PS: Also, thanks for informing me on my options, the whole concept is extremely confusing


They didn't sell. Just felt as though the negative opinions are kind-of ****-blocking, you know. If you don't have something good to say about a guys auction that is not to your specifications, no need to dis.

I find a very mixed group of members here, with many being those that are negative towards peoples items for sell. Seems very disrespectful to me.:mean:

I have no problem with someone giving a negative comment towards a guys component of choice, buy dissing their item for sell is just tasteless.


----------



## Nicks84 (Jun 30, 2010)

zumbo said:


> They didn't sell. *Just felt as though the negative opinions are kind-of ****-blocking, you know. If you don't have something good to say about a guys auction that is not to your specifications, no need to dis*.
> 
> I find a very mixed group of members here, with many being those that are negative towards peoples items for sell. Seems very disrespectful to me.:mean:
> 
> I have no problem with someone giving a negative comment towards a guys component of choice, buy dissing their item for sell is just tasteless.


Be that as it may, none of my comments were in the least bit negative. 

Again, I simply suggested that I was happy and supported the fact that someone got good money for good equipment, I was simply surprised. No dissing involved what so ever. I have a set of QSD's in my car and am a large fan of the Quart line. Sorry they didn't sell. Better luck next time. You have my full support


----------

